# Argentine Sword Plant (Echinodorus argentinensis)



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

How does this plant do in a viv? I came across a few that I picked up. 

As of now I've got them planted in the small pool area of one of my vivs. In 1-2 inch of water with their roots in gravel. Would they do better submerged like this or in the substrate? Also how big does this get? Right now they are only 2-3 inches tall.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Google is your friend.... 80-120cm (32-48in) tall. Personal experience - it doesn't respond well to pruning... just sends out new leaves to grow taller! LOL.

This is a plant that likes wet feet, so growing out of the pond is best for it, or truely soggy soil, but I'd stick with the pond. If you are growing it in the same conditions they were growing in before (submerged in water?) when they hit the top of the water they should start throwing leaves better adapted to the air... might take them a couple tries, but they'll do it. My 12" one completely died off as it was grown submerged and couldn't handle a terrarium, just to grow right back perfectly adapted to its new conditions. Safe to say I don't know what I'm going to do with the bugger when It's bigger since it will get taller than all my tanks...


----------

